# Ask DBSTalk: How to check OTA signal strength?



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hello,

How do I check the signal strength of an OTA station on the 921?

Thanks.

-William


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

2 ways currently - go to the OTA setup screen (Menu-6-8), then Add DTV. Enter the channel number.

Or, go to the point dish screen (menu-6-2). Change the tuner to Off-Air, then scroll to the channel you want to see.

The next version adds the signal strength indicator to the browse banner.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 2 ways currently - go to the OTA setup screen (Menu-6-8), then Add DTV. Enter the channel number.
> 
> Or, go to the point dish screen (menu-6-1). Change the tuner to Off-Air, then scroll to the channel you want to see.
> 
> The next version adds the signal strength indicator to the browse banner.


I think Mark meant "point dish screen (menu-6-2)." I tried this and mine just got stuck there and didn't let me change the tuner?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The next version adds the signal strength indicator to the browse banner.


Way cool!!!


----------



## ajohnson (Jun 28, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The next version adds the signal strength indicator to the browse banner.


Cool! My wife just asked me about this. She remembered that our old 6000 used to do that.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> The next version adds the signal strength indicator to the browse banner.


Hooray, thanks for this good info!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Oops...yeah - menu-6-2.


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see the browse banner update for L189!


----------

